# branching phalaenopsis



## philoserenus (Sep 18, 2007)

i've been looking through a lot of the phalaenopsis pictures and i've noticed the spikes are highly branched. can u induce that somehow or is it in the genetics such that they branch multiple times like Phal. schilleriana?


----------



## Leo Schordje (Sep 18, 2007)

The postential to branch is genetic, from several species including schilleriana. The actual expression of the potential requires good culture. Only a healthy vigorous Phal will branch if its genetics allow branching. Makes sense?


----------



## philoserenus (Sep 18, 2007)

yes it does help, thank you. 

wat particular parentage or species have the genetics that favors branching (assuming they are grown well)?


----------



## Ron-NY (Sep 18, 2007)

besides schilleriana, equestris branches. I am sure there are others too


----------

